#  > << J&H LICHT EN GELUID - LINKS >> >  > OVER DEZE FORUMS >  >  Error in de site?

## vdlaanlichtengeluid

Beste Admin's en Mods?,

Ik kom altijd binnen op de site via SH Custom Error Page.
Sinds een paar dagen krijg ik alleen en error als ik dit adres gebruik.

Vervolgens ga ik via licht-geluid.nl binnen naar de shop en werkt het gewoon? Dit is de error die ik krijg,

_SH - An error occurred while processing your request.    _ 

Ik gebruik Firefox 3.6.4 en heb dit probleem nog niet eerder gehad. Verder lijkt alles naar behoren te werken.

Grtz Fred.

----------


## hardstyle

Op de link welke jij geeft heb krijg ik hetzelfde verhaal.
Mijn configuratie: win7 64 bit met nieuwste IE.

----------


## admin

Zou nu opgelost moeten zijn. Dank voor de melding!

----------


## vdlaanlichtengeluid

is inderdaad verholpen! top!

----------


## hardstyle

Geldt ook voor mij :Big Grin:

----------

